# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  My blood work before I've start with GH a month ago...

## owentrier

This bloodwork was taken about 5 months about before started on HGH Blue Top a month ago. I don't know how to read this, perhaps someone can..


*LIPID PANEL WITH REFLEX TO DIRECT LDL*
*Test*= Result 	Unit  Flag	Reference Range
*HDL Cholesterol*= 26  mg/dL 	L 	> OR = 40
*Cholesterol, Total*= 286  mg/dL 	H 	125 -200
*Chol/Hdlc Ratio*= 11  mg/dL 	H 	< OR = 5.0
*LDL-Cholesterol*= *  mg/dL 	- 	< 130
_*LDL Cholesterol not calculated. Triglyceride levels greater than 400 MG/DL invalidate calculated LDL results_

Desirable range < 100 MG/DL for patients with CHD or diabetes and < 70 MG/DL for diabetic patients with known heart disease.
*Triglycerides*= 559  mg/dL 	H 	< 150
*Direct LDL*= 156  mg/dL 	H 	< 130

Desirable range < 100 MG/DL for patients with CHD or diabetes and < 70 MG/DL for diabetic patients with known heart disease.
*COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL W/EGFR*
*Glucose*= 87  mg/dL 	N 	65 - 99
*Urea Nitrogen (Bun)*= 17  mg/dL 	N 	7 - 25
*Creatinine*= 1.44  mg/dL 	H 	0.50 - 1.30
*Bun/Creatinine Ratio*= 12  (calc)  N 	6 - 22
*Sodium*= 139  mmo1/L 	N 	135 - 146
*Potassium*= 4.6  mmo1/L 	N 	3.5 - 5.3
*Chloride*= 102  mmo1/L 	N 	98 - 110
*Carbon Dioxide*= 24  mmo1/L 	N 	21 - 33
*Calcium*= 10.1  mg/dL 	N 	8.6 - 10.2
*Protein, Total*= 7.5  g/dL  N 	6.2 - 8.3
*Albumin*= 4.7  g/dL  N 	3.6 - 5.1
*Globulin*= 2.8  g/dL (calc)	N	2.1 - 3.7
*Albumn/Globulin Ratio*= 1.7  (calc) N 	1.0 - 2.1
*Bilirubin, Total*= 0.6  mg/dL	N 	0.2 - 1.2
*Alkaline Phosphatase*= 36  U/L  L 	40 - 115
*ALT*= 63  U/L  H 	9 - 60
*AST*= 29  U/L  N 	10 - 40
*EGFR Non-AFR. American*=	54  mL/min/1.7 	L 	> OR = 60
*EGFR African American*= > 60  mL/min/1.7 	N 	> OR = 60

*TSH, 3RD GENERATION*
*TSH, 3RD Generation*= 0.59  mIU/L 	N 	0.40 - 4.50

----------


## owentrier

Ok, here's my latest bloodWork I've got today. I created a comparable list from my last test in 4/08 before I started taking GH 191aa and current test 12/2008 on 8 weeks on GH 191aa:

I haven't had the time to figure out what if I need a T3 or Testosterone or not. Everything seems fine but my cholesterol is out of whack!!! I've gained 25 pounds in the last 8 weeks, Although, I've been eating lean meal for the last 4 months, Hmmmmm.....

Also, I am quite concern with my Thyroids, I was hypothyroidism but now I'm Hyperthyroidism???? Could this be a result of HGH? Is my thyroid trying to catch up with the dosage? I'm currently using 2ius 5/2.

I would greatly appreciated if anyone could give me an insight, thanks!


*LIPID PANEL WITH REFLEX TO DIRECT LDL*
*Test*= 4/2008 Result / 12/2008 Result 	Unit  Flag	Reference Range
*HDL Cholesterol*= 26 / 33  mg/dL 	L 	> OR = 40
*Cholesterol, Total*= 286 / 296  mg/dL 	H 	125 -200
*Chol/Hdlc Ratio*= 11 / 9  mg/dL 	H 	< OR = 5.0
*LDL-Cholesterol*= * / *  mg/dL 	- 	< 130
_*LDL Cholesterol not calculated. Triglyceride levels greater than 400 MG/DL invalidate calculated LDL results_

Desirable range < 100 MG/DL for patients with CHD or diabetes and < 70 MG/DL for diabetic patients with known heart disease.
*Triglycerides*= 559 / 454  mg/dL 	H 	< 150
*Direct LDL*= 156 / 180  mg/dL 	H 	< 130

Desirable range < 100 MG/DL for patients with CHD or diabetes and < 70 MG/DL for diabetic patients with known heart disease.
*COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL W/EGFR*
*Glucose*= 87 / 95  mg/dL 	N 	65 - 99
*Urea Nitrogen (Bun)*= 17 / 21  mg/dL 	N 	7 - 25
*Creatinine*= 1.44 / 1.41  mg/dL 	H 	0.50 - 1.30
*Bun/Creatinine Ratio*= 12 / 15  (calc)  N 	6 - 22
*Sodium*= 139 / 139  mmo1/L 	N 	135 - 146
*Potassium*= 4.6 / 4.2  mmo1/L 	N 	3.5 - 5.3
*Chloride*= 102 / 101  mmo1/L 	N 	98 - 110
*Carbon Dioxide*= 24 / 25  mmo1/L 	N 	21 - 33
*Calcium*= 10.1 / 10.1  mg/dL 	N 	8.6 - 10.2
*Protein, Total*= 7.5  / 7.7  g/dL  N 	6.2 - 8.3
*Albumin*= 4.7  / 4.5  g/dL  N 	3.6 - 5.1
*Globulin*= 2.8 / 3.2  g/dL (calc)	N	2.1 - 3.7
*Albumn/Globulin Ratio*= 1.7 / 1.4  (calc) N 	1.0 - 2.1
*Bilirubin, Total*= 0.6 / 0.3  mg/dL	N 	0.2 - 1.2
*Alkaline Phosphatase*= 36 / 45  U/L  L 	40 - 115
*ALT*= 63 / 37  U/L  H 	9 - 60
*AST*= 29 / 27  U/L  N 	10 - 40
*EGFR Non-AFR. American*=	54 / 55  mL/min/1.7 	L 	> OR = 60
*EGFR African American*= > 60 / >60  mL/min/1.7 	N 	> OR = 60

*TSH, 3RD GENERATION*
*TSH, 3RD Generation*= 0.59 / 5.69  mIU/L 	N 	0.40 - 4.50

*CBC (INCLUDES DIFF/PLT)*
*Red Blood Cell Count*  5.02  Million/uL  N  4.20 - 5.80
*White Blood Cell Count*  5.7  Thousand/uL  N  3.8 - 10.8
*Hemoglobin*  14.7  g/dL  N  13.2 - 17.1
*Hematocrit*  41.8  %  N  38.5 - 50.0
*MCV*  83.3  fL  N  80.0 - 100.0
*MCH*  29.2  pg  N  27.0 - 33.0
*MCHC	*  35.1  g/dL  N  32.0 - 36.0
*RDW*  13.2  %  N  11.0 - 15.0
*Platelet*  197  Thousand/uL	N  140 - 400
*Neutrophils*  54.2  %  N	
*Absolute Neutrophils*  3089  cells/uL  N  1500 - ***0
*Lymphocytes*  34.8  %  N	
*Monocytes*  8.2  %  N	
*Absolute Monocytes*  467  cell/uL	 N  200 - 950
*Eosinophils*  2.5  %  N	
*Absolute Eosinophils*  143  cells/uL  N  15 - 500
*Basophils*  0.3  %  N	
*Absolute Basophils*  17  cells/uL  N  0 - 200
*Absolute Lymphocytes*  1984  cells/uL  N  850 - 3900

*TESTOSTERONE - TOTAL*
Testosterone, Total  305  ng/dL  N  241 - 827

*CORTISOL - TOTAL*
Cortisol, Total  14.7  mcg/dL  N

----------


## owentrier

My Doctor called back and said that I need to get back on the Medication ASAP!! Here's what he's prescribed:

1. Simvastatin 40MG Tablets
2. Levothyroxine 0.100MG tab
3. Fenofibrate 200MG Capsules

I don't think that I should be back on Levothyroxine again if I'm no longer "hypothyroidism".

----------


## owentrier

I've guess this is not a popular thread, lol. I also hate numbers but I was kinda hoping that someone could help me with this one. Please don't flame me while I'm still learning this everyday! 

Between two test results. First, noticing that my Lipid panel is out of whack but my most concerned is _(Didn't know if this is a bad thing or not)_ my TSH. It went from 0.59 to 5.69. I don't know if this was the effect by taking HGH for the last 8 weeks.

Can my Doctor see the GH from the blood work? Not if being tested for, correct?

He did say that I need to stay on this thyroid medication (Levothyroxine 0.100MG tab) for the rest of my life!!!! _(Sh*t, I didn't want to hear that)_. On top of that, He also added that I need to get back on both Simvastatin 40MG Tablets and Fenofibrate 200MG Capsules ASAP for my Cholesterol. He didn't say much on my current rapid weight gain (30+ pound in the last 8 weeks). 

How can I tell where's my weight gain coming from. My adrenal seems "normal". The only thing I can see is perhaps my thyroid is overworks?

I would like to start taking Cytomel with my GH but not sure if it would be wise. I would hate to fu*k up my thyroid even more but my goal is to lose body fats. Would it hurt for my to take the meds and take Cytomel and GH?

How do you know what component you need/want by reading the bloodwork? For example, if I want to increase my Testosterone level from 305 ng/dL to 800 ng/dL, I would need to get Testosterone-Cypionate , correct?


Please help, thanks!

----------


## owentrier

:2tired:

----------


## bladerunner9

Bumping the thread. i am too interested in this.

----------


## owentrier

me too...

----------


## lovex

bump

----------

